# I'd like to introduce you to my widow.



## schlendrake (Feb 13, 2007)

Just some eye candy.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 13, 2007)

*Looks like you got to much bud there mang. TBG grabs his bong and packs it. :bongin:  Very nice mang very nice indeed.  *


----------



## schlendrake (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanx TBG. You peeps are welcome over here anytime. I only ask that you bring your bong.


----------



## weed power (Feb 14, 2007)

how many plants is that


----------



## schlendrake (Feb 14, 2007)

Just 2 plants this time.


----------



## Droster (Feb 14, 2007)

Damn bro!, if I were you Id already be on the floor passed out with all that bud.


----------



## oleflowerman (Feb 14, 2007)

Dude my eyes are getting older but does that 0.40 mean pounds ?


----------



## schlendrake (Feb 15, 2007)

Na it's just a QP


----------

